# RS and Bowtie installation



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Reflective Concepts overlays on my wifes cruze and on my grand prix. I like that they are black during the day but add some reflective safety when light hits them. They don't list the cruze as a model on their website but you can email them and they can make them for you.


----------



## Stony (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks! I went to the site and asked them to confirm they'd make them and what the pricing would be.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I just went on eBay and got both the RS emblems and the RED overlays for the bowties. Just do a search of "RS emblems" or "bowtie overlays" . The overlays for the bowties comes in all color and come in oblong sticky sheets. You lay them over the bowtie, smooth it down and cut around the edges to make a perfect fit.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

eBay has these is you look. I white vinyl mine & cut it out. This was easy to do too. I took me 30 minutes at best. I think I paid $6 for the front & back. I'm sure eBay also has RS badges too.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry, beat you to it by a couple of minutes.


----------



## Stony (Jun 17, 2011)

How do the RS emblems attach? I want to add one to the front grill, but see that it's probably going to take removing some things behind the grill to enable attaching the ones I saw on ebay that have a bracket and screws to secure it. How would you attach on to the right of the "Cruze" emblem on the left rear trunk lid?

Thanks!


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

CREWZIN said:


> Sorry, beat you to it by a couple of minutes.


& with pics:sigh: I debadged mine so it goes faster :goodjob:


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

On the front RS badge, there's two long screws with bolts and half the grill is empty of filling so just slip the long screws thru the front and attach the bolts on the back. You might have to take off a piece of cladding on the top to reach down and attach the bolts from behind. The RS emblem on the rear bumper of mine, I just ordered the emblem with double sided tape and once you peel one side of the tape off, just stick it wherever you want it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

CREWZIN said:


> On the front RS badge, there's two long screws with bolts and half the grill is empty of filling so just slip the long screws thru the front and attach the bolts on the back.


What's the GM Part No. for the bolt-on RS nameplate? I wasn't aware this part existed. Thanks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> What's the GM Part No. for the bolt-on RS nameplate? I wasn't aware this part existed. Thanks.


Look closer that's not a GM part, the lettering doesn't match the Cruze and Camaro RS badge.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CREWZIN said:


> On the front RS badge, there's two long screws with bolts and half the grill is empty of filling so just slip the long screws thru the front and attach the bolts on the back. You might have to take off a piece of cladding on the top to reach down and attach the bolts from behind. The RS emblem on the rear bumper of mine, I just ordered the emblem with double sided tape and once you peel one side of the tape off, just stick it wherever you want it.





spacedout said:


> Look closer that's not a GM part, the lettering doesn't match the Cruze and Camaro RS badge.












Vs


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Look closer that's not a GM part, the lettering doesn't match the Cruze and Camaro RS badge.


It's a hoax! We've been had!


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> It's a hoax! We've been had!


While it's true that they are not exactly alike, who's getting ripped off by whom? The dealer who charges $25.00 for the original replacement *RS *badge or somebody on eBay that will sell you almost the identical badge for $5.00. Yea, I know all about saving American jobs. I own two Chevy's and a Chrysler so I did my part but I don't feel like paying exorbitant prices for small parts.


----------



## sknipfer (May 21, 2015)

i plastidipped both my emblems. i tried doing the vinyl but had trouble with getting it perfect and it tore off at the second car wash. plastidipping is so much easier here is how it looks and when i go to sell it (if i ever do) i can jest peel it off


----------



## whitebirdbrah (May 22, 2015)

or you could put one of these on it


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

whitebirdbrah said:


> View attachment 149170
> or you could put one of these on it



I did...


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

emblem_zps5bf9641e.jpg Photo by bostonboy69 | Photobucket

I'm now getting high tech with photo bucket sharing site. But this it the front emblem I did


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Your getting high tech but you still need to learn how to bring the picture over to the forum.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

CREWZIN said:


> Your getting high tech but you still need to learn how to bring the picture over to the forum.


how about teaching me?


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Easiest way: On your Photobucket page with the picture you want to bring to the forum, you'll see 3 lines of code on the upper right hand side of the page under the heading SHARE LINKS. Put your curser over the code line that says "IMG" and left click. The line of code should turn yellow and say "copied".

Come back here to the forum, put your curser on the part on the reply box where you want to see the picture and hit the Ctrl button and the letter "V" at the same time. That should put the line of code into your reply and when you hit Post Quick Reply, the picture should show up on the thread.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I ordered a gm replace Sonic turbo logo from my dealer for $7.80. I ended up placing mine under the passenger side tail light.


----------

